# Levi Wins Tour of Utah - Solo!



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Mancebo takes runner-up...solo! Two unsupported riders!

Why does Fly V think it should get ProTour status when it can't put away two "mercenaries"? Are continental squads that weak?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

well Levi is a sandbagger and a damn strong one... hoo rah for him!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Yawn..I guess if you keep going down the totem pole far enough your bound to win something. Heck, Lance just won the Aspin hill climb.
________
LIVE SEX


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

it is great that levi won a race against such powerhouses of professional cycling


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

alexb618 said:


> it is great that levi won a race against such powerhouses of professional cycling


Kinda reminds me of grade school where the kid that got left back a grade would open up a can of whup a$$ during gym class.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*shows what*

a lack of talent there is in the lesser ranks


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone know if the Trek/Livestrong U23 boys helped out Leipheimer during this race?

They are kinda related.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

No, the officials were watching quite closely and we were not allowed to give Levi any assistance. No taking him bottles or following his directions during the race. 

To be honest, the course really suited Levi for a solo win. With climbs as hard as Utah's, the best climber will win if they get to the base of the climb in one piece. Sitting in will not save you at 9% if you dont have the legs.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

chase196126 said:


> No, the officials were watching quite closely and we were not allowed to give Levi any assistance. No taking him bottles or following his directions during the race.
> 
> To be honest, the course really suited Levi for a solo win. With climbs as hard as Utah's, the best climber will win if they get to the base of the climb in one piece. Sitting in will not save you at 9% if you dont have the legs.


Did you get your P1 bike yet?  
Ben C. had me put your order in awhile ago...I think it was for your dad or something?


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

tbb001 said:


> Did you get your P1 bike yet?
> Ben C. had me put your order in awhile ago...I think it was for your dad or something?


Yeah, it came in about 2 weeks ago! It was an order for my Aunt, who got me into cycling. The sky blue is a beautiful color! She will be hard to miss out on the road. 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*Just curious to know...*

Why do some of you guys get all bent when someone like a Levi or Lance go to close to home races and win? 

Where would you expect Levi to go race during this time frame since RS isn't doing the Vuelta? I'd think it was great press coverage for the race, as well as for some of the riders who got a chance to say they raced against one of USA's best cyclist. 

Believe me, I'd have much rather seen him prepping for the Tour of Missouri at this point, but we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

SlowMo said:


> Why do some of you guys get all bent when someone like a Levi or Lance go to close to home races and win?
> 
> Where would you expect Levi to go race during this time frame since RS isn't doing the Vuelta? I'd think it was great press coverage for the race, as well as for some of the riders who got a chance to say they raced against one USA's best cyclist.
> 
> Believe me, I'd have much rather seen him prepping for the Tour of Missouri at this point, but we all know how that turned out.


Good points, and hopefully he gave back the purse or did something with it; I think he's doing better monetarily than the continental teams.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

No haterade here, I've always been a Levi fan.

I just called him a sandbagger because of the way he was talking before / during the race... you gotta watch the old guys, they are cagey and I think he did a nice job of talking his chances down.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

SlowMo said:


> Why do some of you guys get all bent when someone like a Levi or Lance go to close to home races and win?
> 
> 
> > JEALOUSY


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

SlowMo said:


> Where would you expect Levi to go race during this time frame since RS isn't doing the Vuelta? .


how about vattenfal classic? eneco tour? GP quest france? Trofeo Melinda? Coppa Bernocchi? 
just a few suggestions of racing at a level Leipheimer belongs.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

den bakker said:


> how about vattenfal classic? eneco tour? GP quest france? Trofeo Melinda? Coppa Bernocchi?
> just a few suggestions of racing at a level Leipheimer belongs.


please post your telephone number so Levi can call you to consult with you on his schedule next year.  freakin meatpuppet.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

cruso414 said:


> please post your telephone number so Levi can call you to consult with you on his schedule next year.  freakin meatpuppet.


so besides personal insults, you got something to bring to the table?
Levi can race whatever he wants, he won over people way below his league, good for him.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

den bakker said:


> Levi can race whatever he wants, he won over people way below his league, good for him.


so you were there?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

cruso414 said:


> so you were there?


funny how obsessed you are with me. Did you see who was on the start list? Now compare to the races mentioned above. Second rate, no way around it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I dunno, given the purse and lack of traveling to Europe perhaps it wasn't a bad idea financially.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

spade2you said:


> I dunno, given the purse and lack of traveling to Europe perhaps it wasn't a bad idea financially.


only if den bakker (meat puppet) says that it's o.k..


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Not sandagging*

FWIW - Levi went to high school in Utah and was a close personal friend of Terry McGinnis, one of the directors of the race who passed away last year from cancer. He's said before that he's been asked in the past to do the race but this was the first time that it fit into his schedule. Why not race it? 6 tough days of climbing close to home sounds like great training for his upcoming Sep. race schedule. Sure there are plenty of other "bigger" races around in Europe but I thought it was great of him to come support the "local" race.
Great job Levi!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)




----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

Awesome. Good for Levi. Great win regardless of UCI level...HA! meatpuppet, funny, that was a good one.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

I attended the Park City Crit ... awesome stage to watch. It was exciting to see people blowing off the back of the peleton each lap. While Levi never looked like he was suffering, there was a lot of other riders who were suffering after the first lap.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Is the elevation of the Utah racing much higher than Europe? I think it is, if I am not mistaken. I did a Masters Nationals there once..Park City/Deer Valley...and I tell you I was sucking wind, for sure. The local guys really had an advantage at that one.

Kudos to Levi for that one. I've ridden many of those courses and they are Brutes. He beat a lot of 'young guns' and did it on his own...That really shows the almost superhuman level of the Pro peloton...Levi himself said he couldn't hang with the real front climbers in the Alps in the Tour...and he wins this Tof U without any support riders....Hmmm.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think its cool when these guys do local stuff. You cant play baseball with derek jeter or basketball with Kobe. If he wants to stay stateside I sure as heck hope he is Greenville next month!!!! (with George and Lance... would be nice)


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Is the elevation of the Utah racing much higher than Europe? I think it is, if I am not mistaken. I did a Masters Nationals there once..Park City/Deer Valley...and I tell you I was sucking wind, for sure. The local guys really had an advantage at that one.
> 
> Kudos to Levi for that one. I've ridden many of those courses and they are Brutes. He beat a lot of 'young guns' and did it on his own...That really shows the almost superhuman level of the Pro peloton...Levi himself said he couldn't hang with the real front climbers in the Alps in the Tour...and he wins this Tof U without any support riders....Hmmm.


Just for reference the Col du Tourmalet is 2115 m / 6939 ft. I picked that one just because I remembered the name, it may have not been the highest Col this year in the TDF. 

The Snowbird's base elevation, at the Snowbird Center, is 8100 feet and the crit on Park City's Main Street was 7000'. My house in the SLC valley is at 4260'.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

cruso414 said:


> only if den bakker (meat puppet) says that it's o.k..



How's your blood pressure cruso? Don't blow a gasket!
Some of these threads are so funny!


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Nice*



spade2you said:


>


Nothing like shutting people up without posting a single word.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I think LL was showing off by riding in the memory of his friend who was probably a weakling wheelsucker, too. That LL, I tell ya...he's a crummy cyclist and short, too!

Who does he think he is? Winning the Leadville? I am sure he cheated or something...maybe he sacrificied kittens to Satan for the win? I dunno, but if you dont win the tour de france or in europe; you ain't nuthin' but a shi**y, good for nuthin' rear wheel-grabber.


----------

